# "Feel the Beethoven!" Warrior movie...



## GrosseFugue

I'm watching Warrior now and got a kick out of the MMA trainer who advocates listening to Beethoven while sparring.  Even has a Beethoven portrait hanging in his office. And who were those other pictures? Arthur Nikisch perhaps? And...?

I just wish they'd actually played more Beethoven in the soundtrack. You only get watered down Ode to Joy and snippets of the Scherzo. During that multiple-screen montage they could've played a huge chunk of a movement. What about the scherzo-to-finale transition from the Fifth? Or even...the GROSSE FUGUE!

Anyway, it was cool to see this. And I thought I was the _only_ one who listened to Ludwig Van in the gym! Now I can boast to all the gymrats that I was the original. :lol:


----------

